# storia della pubblicità



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2013)

La pubblicità ha radici antiche, almeno sotto forma di propaganda. A Pompei si possono leggere ancora oggi delle scritte, sui muri delle case romane distrutte dal vulcano nel 79 d.C., che invitano i passanti a votare per un certo candidato alle elezioni. Il primo annuncio pubblicitario successivo all'invenzione della stampa risale al 1630 e apparve su un giornale dell'epoca: si trattava di una semplice inserzione che richiamava il nome del prodotto. Con la rivoluzione industriale, l'aumento della produzione di merci si è imposto poi il modello pubblicitario che noi conosciamo: il prodotto di una scienza che usa tecniche raffinate e si avvale dell'apporto di psicologi, artisti, disegnatori e registi famosi. È un fenomeno che coinvolge masse enormi di persone ed è un'industria che investe ingenti capitali, impiega intelligenze sopraffine e dà lavoro a milioni di persone.La comunicazione pubblicitaria nasce e cammina parallelamente alle esigenze economiche, sociali, politiche e culturali di un paese. Alla fine del XIX secolo l'Italia era ancora un paese prevalentemente ad economia agricola, con una situazione di povertà molto diffusa e con enormi differenze socio-economiche tra il Nord e il Sud del paese ed un’alta percentuale di analfabetismo. Le prime comunicazioni pubblicitarie (al tempo chiamate réclame) iniziano a diffondersi con la nascita dei giornali tra la metà dell’Ottocento e gli inizi del Novecento. Sulle ultime pagine dei quotidiani, quali la "Domenica del Corriere", la "Tribuna Illustrata" e l’"Illustrazione Italiana", appaiono i primi annunci pubblicitari.

Agli inizi la pubblicità veniva fatta principalmente con solo testi e disegni, anche se la maggior parte della popolazione era analfabeta ed erano molto pochi coloro che potevano leggere i giornali, e la pubblicità era molto semplice ed immediata. Spesso si usavano i verbi all'imperativo: «Bevete...», «Prendete...», «Al vostro farmacista chiedete...».

Con la pubblicità murale la comunicazione si sviluppa e, grazie all’opera di cartellonisti quali Leonetto Cappiello, Adolf Hohenstein, Giovanni Maria Mataloni, Leopoldo Metlicovitz e Marcello Dudovich diventa una vera e propria forma d’arte.
La pubblicità televisiva e Carosello [modifica]In Italia la cultura del secondo dopoguerra, che vedeva la réclame come un qualcosa di negativo, ha dato vita ad una forma di pubblicità televisiva paradossalmente molto creativa e unica al mondo: Carosello.[1]
 Per approfondire si rimanda alle voci dedicate, dove sono descritte le fasi e gli attori di questo fenomeno. Pubblicità TelevisivaUno dei quesiti di fondo della pubblicità è il seguente: la pubblicità funziona? (ovvero: la pubblicità serve, oppure il mercato funzionerebbe alla stessa identica maniera anche senza di essa?) Per rispondere a questa domanda è necessario innanzitutto stabilire cosa s'intende per pubblicità efficace, e quindi stabilire qual è lo scopo della pubblicità stessa. A titolo illustrativo è utile (e parsimonioso) circoscrivere il ragionamento alla pubblicità commerciale classica.

È innegabile che agli occhi di un utente (ad esempio un'azienda) una pubblicità efficace è quella che fa guadagnare soldi, perciò lo scopo della pubblicità, il motivo per cui s'investe denaro in uno spot televisivo o quant’altro, è quello di vendere di più il proprio prodotto. Sebbene questa concezione sia legittima, non è corretta:[2] per il semplice fatto che, tra la messa in circolazione di una réclame e il momento in cui un consumatore finalmente compra il prodotto pubblicizzato, intercorrono talmente tante variabili che non ha senso collegare questi due punti con una semplice freccia.

È pur vero che per una certa categoria di prodotti uno schema così semplice come quello stimolo-risposta («vedi la pubblicità/compri il prodotto») può anche essere appropriato, ma i prodotti in questione sono quasi sempre beni che comportano un minimo investimento economico e soprattutto scarse implicazioni a livello emotivo: sono di solito beni di largo consumo impiegati per le esigenze quotidiane (come l’acqua minerale, la benzina o la carta igienica), e che vengono acquistati quindi con una certa regolarità e che hanno delle alternative altrettanto valide. E in ogni caso le forti associazioni, gli automatismi che si possono instaurare nella mente del consumatore grazie a questo tipo di pubblicità («il livello delle vendite è in funzione della quantità di pubblicità») sono assai fragili e contingenti. Per tutto il resto la questione è assai più complessa.[1]nnanzitutto fra lo stimolo e la risposta c’è una persona che pensa, che ha un suo modo di reagire ai tentativi di persuasione, che ha un suo modo di percepire la pubblicità, che ha le sue motivazioni nei confronti del prodotto reclamizzato, e che ha i suoi atteggiamenti nei confronti della marca in discussione. Più in generale che ha una propria personalità e che reagisce alla pubblicità in base ai tratti di tale personalità.[1]Un altro elemento ad avere un rilievo importante è rappresentato dalla fonte dello stimolo, da chi proviene il messaggio, ovvero il mittente. In particolare, nel caso specifico della comunicazione pubblicitaria, è possibile ipotizzare tre principali categorie di fonti che possono interferire sul messaggio che comunicano:[1]
l’Impresa, cioè l’utente che si sta servendo della pubblicità, identificabile a livello di Corporate image e contemporaneamente o alternativamente a livello di Brand image
Il Testimonial o l’Influente, cioè un eventuale particolare personaggio che può rendere la comunicazione più veridica e conferirle una coloritura emotiva in virtù di una sua particolare autorevolezza o di una sua specifica competenza.
Il Medium, cioè il mezzo con il quale viene veicolato l’annuncio, la cui immagine e il cui grado di specializzazione possono avere una loro incidenza sulla capacità di persuasione della pubblicità stessal Medium, ossia il mezzo di comunicazione di massa è importante, tuttavia, non solo per l’aura che riesce a dare alla pubblicità ma anche, e soprattutto:[1]
per quelle che sono le sue caratteristiche tecniche (quindi per quella che è la sua capacità di veicolare o meno certe informazioni);
per la sua capacità di integrarsi con il contenuto creativo dell’annuncio (in maniera neutra, potenziandolo, oppure ostacolandolo).

Ogni medium ha una sua specificità, diversa da tutti gli altri, ha una propria grammatica ed una propria sintassi, ha un modo particolare di attrarre l’attenzione, di articolare il discorso pubblicitario.
Messaggio [modifica]

 Un manifesto di Théophile Alexandre Steinlen di fine Ottocento.

Ha un rilievo importante il Messaggio che si sta comunicando.[1]
In generale: a livello di Contenuti (cosa si dice) e Struttura (come lo si dice).
Più nello specifico: 
a livello del tipo utilizzato di Codice (che di norma stabilisce i significati denotativi del messaggio) e di Sottocodice (che di norma invece attribuisce i significati connotativi al messaggio), nella misura in cui la pubblicità può essere letta o riletta come sistema di segni secondo una prospettiva Semiotica classica. Di base i codici impiegati in pubblicità sono quello Iconico, quello Linguistico e quello Sonoro, ciascuno con i rispettivi sottocodici.
Oppure a livello del tipo di Testo al quale è riconducibile la pubblicità, nella misura in cui la pubblicità può essere invece ridotta a testo, anziché ad un sistema di segni, secondo una prospettiva sempre semiotica ma meno classificatoria e più volta a coglierne il senso, quindi più disposta ad andare in profondità, che prende il nome di Semiotica testuale planare.
O ad un altro livello ancora che è quello delle figure retoriche che sono state impiegate. Molte figure retoriche hanno una loro incisività nel rendere persuasiva una pubblicità e non a caso iperboli, antonomasie, metonimie o metafore sono parte integrante del linguaggio pubblicitario.
Prodotto [modifica]

 Un manifesto di Jules Chéret del 1889.

È fondamentale poi l’oggetto del messaggio pubblicitario, cioè il Prodotto di cui si sta parlando, sia dal punto di vista del consumatore sia dal punto di vista dell’utente. Quindi:[1]
Da un lato qual è l’immagine che i consumatori hanno di un dato prodotto (Product image), perché non si deve sottovalutare che la comunicazione pubblicitaria è in larghissima parte condizionata dalle caratteristiche del prodotto che promuove e che la sua stessa efficacia è strettamente correlabile con le caratteristiche della categoria dei beni reclamizzati. In particolare ciascun prodotto viene valutato globalmente:[1] 
sia in base alle proprie caratteristiche Fisiche (ha determinate caratteristiche strutturali o merceologiche, promette determinate prestazioni, ha determinati attributi funzionali);
sia in base alle proprie caratteristiche Immateriali (ha determinate caratteristiche psicologiche e socio-culturali).
Dall’altro lato qual è la strategia di marketing adottata dall’utente, quale posizionamento si vuol fare acquisire al prodotto per mezzo della pubblicità. La comunicazione varierà infatti a seconda:[1] 
che si stia trattando il lancio di un prodotto nuovo;
che si stia trattando l’ampliamento del mercato, l’intensificazione del consumo o il rafforzamento della fedeltà alla marca di un prodotto in fase di espansione
o infine che si stia trattando la difesa o il consolidamento delle posizioni già acquisite da un prodotto ormai maturo.
Tutto questo perché il posizionamento è ciò che permette:[1] 
di individuare il tipo di pubblico al quale rivolgersi, cioè il o i target da privilegiare (dal momento che una pubblicità che spera di parlare a tutti finisce quasi sempre col non parlare a nessuno!)
di definire il plesso di significati e attributi che devono caratterizzare il prodotto agli occhi del target (in questo secondo caso il posizionamento mira infatti alla Costruzione della Rappresentazione Mentale del prodotto o più in generale della marca ovvero mira ad attribuire al prodotto o alla marca caratteristiche uniche, facilmente riconoscibili, persistenti nel tempo, rilevanti per il consumatore).
Questo ovviamente nella migliore delle ipotesi, perché non infrequentemente a complicare le cose c’è il fatto che il posizionamento cambia di continuo o è oscuro, quando non manca del tutto.
Creatività [modifica]

Non ultime sono importanti le caratteristiche generali Tecniche e Creative del messaggio pubblicitario, la sua architettura, la sua ingegneria e la sua fattura, quelle che globalmente permettono di dire «questa è una buona pubblicità», sebbene spesso non sia possibile individuare di preciso quali siano i singoli ingredienti e il peso che ciascuno di essi ha.[1]
Marketing mix [modifica]

 Un manifesto di una ditta olandese di caffè (1930 circa).

Già a questo livello appare evidente come le variabili in gioco siano talmente tante che pretendere che la pubblicità possa determinare in modo meccanico le vendite non è molto realistico. Senza contare poi il fatto che, in ogni caso, la pubblicità non è sola ma fa parte del cosiddetto Marketing Mix, cioè a incidere sul volume delle vendite non vi è solo la réclame. La pubblicità, per quanto valida possa essere, dovrà sempre fare i conti con:[1]
Prodotto sia a livello della qualità (per un prodotto scadente non c’è campagna pubblicitaria che tenga) e sia a livello dei significati simbolici (cosa vuol dire possedere quel prodotto);
eventuale Design dell’oggetto, il Packaging che lo confeziona, il Nome con rispettivo Logotipo (e Marchio) stampato sopra;
Brand image, Corporate image, e Made In image, che sono rispettivamente le immagini della marca del prodotto, dell’industria che produce quella marca, e del paese dove risiede quell’industria;
Prezzo;
Distribuzione (è difficile acquistare un prodotto irreperibile o esaurito);
incidenza che può avere il Punto Vendita a svariati livelli (quanto è simpatico o antipatico il negoziante);
Promozioni in atto (le offerte 3x2);
ritorno di immagine dovuto a Sponsorizzazioni;
Concorrenza (che vende un prodotto identico ma di un altro colore).
Contesto [modifica]

Un altro aspetto ancora, fondamentale, è che il consumatore non è (di solito) un anacoreta che vive avulso dal resto del mondo, ma è un individuo che recepisce la pubblicità anche alla luce dei valori o degli orientamenti del gruppo o dei gruppi di cui fa parte o ai quali aspira. Questi influenzano la sua esposizione alla comunicazione, l’interpretazione del messaggio, l’accettazione delle sue conclusioni. E spesso la comunicazione gli perverrà di seconda mano, distorta o potenziata da altri individui e più in generale dal sociale in cui vive. In questo senso due elementi emblematici sono rappresentati:[1]
da un lato dall’eroe un po’ decaduto dell’era pre-televisiva, ovvero l’Opinion leader che ha il duplice ruolo e di funzionare da relais diffondendo e rendendo più autorevoli col proprio avallo quelle comunicazioni alle quali difficilmente gli altri membri del gruppo potrebbero avere accesso, e di operare un controllo selettivo nonché ostacolare la diffusione di quelle informazioni provenienti dai mass media che non si ritengono conformi al sistema di valori e di norme del gruppo;
dall’altro lato dalla ben più viva e vegeta Comunicazione Interpersonale, ossia i rumors, il passaparola, la notizia che vola veloce di bocca in bocca, che è in grado non solo di trasmettere le informazioni che provengono dai mezzi di massa ma anche e soprattutto di attribuire loro un significato, divenendo di fatto un efficace filtro in grado di ridurre, potenziare o distorcere quanto detto dalla réclame.
Altre variabili [modifica]

Infine ulteriori elementi che possono avere una loro incidenza sull’efficacia della pubblicità sono rappresentati:[1]
da alcune misure ovvie ma imprescindibili dell’Audience, in primis quante persone sono state esposte ad una data pubblicità e quante volte;
da variabili intervenienti banali, ma neanche poi tanto, che possono compromettere la buona riuscita della comunicazione pubblicitaria a qualsiasi livello, come il Rumore, inteso sia in senso fisico sia in senso semantico: disturbi, interferenze, fraintendimenti, cripticità...
Obiettivi della pubblicità: Goodwill e Life Style [modifica]

A questo punto è quindi evidente come le variabili in gioco siano davvero tante e complesse. Pretendere quindi che una pubblicità di per sé riesca a vendere, o per converso a farci comprare, è un po’ troppo semplicistico.
Scopo della pubblicità è piuttosto, secondo una visione più realistica, quello di stimolare una propensione al consumo o prima ancora un’intenzione all’acquisto. Per efficacia si intende quindi la capacità che ha una determinata pubblicità di creare goodwill verso il prodotto (letteralmente: benevolenza, amicizia, simpatia), cioè evocare il desiderio, la convinzione che quel prodotto rappresenti una soluzione valida e desiderabile, anzi la migliore delle soluzioni possibili.[1]

Ma sebbene questo resti l’obiettivo primario non bisogna trascurare però il fatto che nella nostra civiltà la Pubblicità ha assunto anche altre funzioni:[1]
innanzitutto quella di attribuire, come già accennato, caratteristiche differenziali a Prodotti sempre meno riconoscibili l’uno dall’altro al momento della produzione e quella di valorizzare le Marche rispetto al generale appiattimento delle caratteristiche distintive obiettivamente riscontrabili;
poi, più ambiziosamente, quella di trasformare i Prodotti e le Marche in segni, cioè riverberare sulla fisicità dei prodotti significati simbolici che vanno ben oltre le caratteristiche materiali.

Ciò è possibile in una società come quella occidentale, dove è stata da tempo superata la fase di soddisfazione dei bisogni primari e il consumo appare progressivamente trasformarsi in comunicazione: la pubblicità sfrutta questo meccanismo essendone sì un effetto, ma divenendone anche al contempo una causa. Gli individui, infatti, ricercano nei beni che acquistano, oltre all’utilità funzionale:
da un lato, che si può considerare storico, un modo per esprimere uno status sociale al quale si appartiene o al quale si vorrebbe appartenere, ostentare cioè un prestigio sociale;[3]
da un altro lato, che è invece è un po' più attuale, un modo per esprimere una cultura moderna con la quale si è integrati o con la quale ci si vorrebbe integrare. Si parla in tal caso di consumo di cittadinanza.[4] Gli oggetti rivestono un significato sociale perché comunicano secondo convenzioni universalmente accettate, quindi alla stregua di una lingua, i valori degli individui che li possiedono, il loro life style (letteralmente: stile di vita), forse addirittura la loro reale identità. Il messaggio espresso dal singolo prodotto acquista un significato solo nei rapporti e nelle relazioni che instaura con altri messaggi, con il sistema complessivo della comunicazione degli oggetti. A sua volta il codice generale – la lingua degli oggetti – si articola secondo i codici subculturali dei diversi gruppi di cui si compone il sociale.[5][6]
Opposizione alla pubblicità [modifica]

 Una copertina del 1906 della rivista americana Collier's Weekly dedicata ai ciarlatani.

È certo un dato di fatto, sotto gli occhi di tutti, che la pubblicità sia onnipresente: si calcola che una persona in una giornata media veda, a seconda delle stime, un qualcosa che oscilla tra i trecento e i tremila annunci.[7][8][9] Alcuni individui e movimenti sono contrari all'influenza di questo fenomeno, e militano contro di esso.
 La critica si esercita a tre distinti livelli:
il contenuto e il contenente
gli abusi
l'essenza stessa del fenomeno Pubblicità
Critica del contenuto [modifica]

La pubblicità ha poco tempo per interagire, essa utilizza dunque dei mezzi criticabili per migliorare la propria efficacia.
Necessità del cliché [modifica]

Avendo poco tempo a disposizione per far passare un'idea, la pubblicità utilizza frequentemente preconcetti, stereotipi e cliché tradizionali riconducibili alla pubblicità sessista: bambini in una casa confortevole, la donna in cucina e l'uomo al lavoro. Talvolta accade che essa utilizzi dei contro-ruoli allo scopo di richiamare l'attenzione del consumatore, oppure che cerchi di essere provocatoria, perfino scioccante (come è il caso della Shockvertising ovvero della Yobbo advertising e dei Fear arousing appeals). Ma anche in questi casi essa non cesserebbe di riproporre i propri supporti: la pubblicità cerca di sedurre attraverso una immagine "politicamente corretta".
Appello alle pulsioni elementari [modifica]

 Propaganda americana della Prima Guerra Mondiale (Opera di James Montgomery Flagg).

Cercando di essere efficace, essa utilizza ogni volta che è possibile un richiamo, un appello a sentimenti o istinti forti, saltando quella che è la riflessione ragionata. La pubblicità vede dunque un fiorire di offerte piene di pin-up, o di maschi super palestrati. Nel 1947 Georges Bernanos andava oltre in questa visione, affermando che i motori di scelta della pubblicità sono semplicemente i sette peccati capitali, per la ragione che è molto più facile appoggiarsi sui vizi dell'uomo che sui suoi bisogni. Ancora la pubblicità a cui fa riferimento l'autore citato non esisteva ai suoi tempi nella forma attuale. All'epoca consisteva soprattutto in piccoli annunci e réclame.[10]
Necessità della novità per la novità [modifica]

Non è facile farsi notare in mezzo a migliaia di annunci pubblicitari e altri stimoli. La pubblicità dunque cerca di provocare per incidere meglio sulla mente dei propri destinatari.

Il committente desidera spesso esprimere un'immagine di novità e audacia (tecnica o artistica). Una pubblicità spinta utilizzando simboli religiosi o simili, oppure che non esiti a fare uso della violenza, può essere una pubblicità vincente in termini di influenza sul pubblico. D'altra parte secondo alcune ricerche le scariche di adrenalina renderebbero più efficace la memorizzazione.

Si comprende dunque perché, tra stereotipi, sesso e violenza, la pubblicità sia criticata, e anche, talvolta, condannata civilmente.
Deformazione dello spirito critico [modifica]

 "Rosie la Rivettatrice". Manifesto pubblicitario della seconda guerra mondiale che invitava le donne a prendere il posto di lavoro degli uomini partiti per il fronte: «Possiamo farlo!» (Opera di J. Howard Miller).

La pubblicità, per definizione, insiste sulle qualità di un prodotto, senza sottolinearne i difetti.[11] Il pubblico sa generalmente che la pubblicità è una forma di menzogna (anche solo per il fatto di quanto omette di informazione):
sia perché è sicuro delle scelte che sa di poter fare da solo
sia perché può ignorarla
sia perché può considerarla una forma di spettacolo
Manipolazione dell'inconscio [modifica]

Circa un secolo fa Edward Bernays, pubblicitario, ammetteva nel suo libro "Propaganda": «coloro che hanno in mano questo meccanismo [...] costituiscono [...] il vero potere esecutivo del paese. Noi siamo dominati, la nostra mente plasmata, i nostri gusti formati, le nostre idee suggerite, da gente di cui non abbiamo mai sentito parlare. [...] Sono loro che manovrano i fili...» [12]

Bernays non si riferiva soltanto alla propaganda politica, bensì anche alla pubblicità commerciale, i cui strumenti sono gli stessi: la sua campagna per la American Tobacco Company negli anni venti, per incitare le donne a fumare, consistette per esempio nell'associare visivamente in maniera costante la sigaretta e i diritti o la libertà della donna. Questa campagna fece aumentare le vendite a tal punto che la società Philip Morris riprese più tardi questa idea per gli uomini, e lanciò il famoso cow-boy Marlboro.
Gli abusi [modifica]

Come ogni attività, la pubblicità è sottoposta ad una regolamentazione e ad una deontologia.

Nessuna regolamentazione protegge ancora il consumatore dal martellamento di un singolo messaggio ripetuto parecchie dozzine di volte in una settimana. Eppure la ripetizione a questo ritmo di messaggi monotoni e uguali aprirebbe il diritto ad una querela per "assillamento", reato riconosciuto e sanzionato.

Alcuni organi pubblici o privati si incaricano di fare rispettare le regole (ogni paese ha le proprie[13]). Esistono anche organi di etichettamento (ad esempio, per la connotazione di pubblicità adatta a tutti), organi di controllo (nei paesi "liberi" questo controllo si esercita a posteriori, per non assumere la forma di censura), e anche i tribunali possono essere investiti di questo compito. Questo controllo si esercita sul contenuto (ad esempio non troppo sesso come nel caso della pubblicità erotica o non troppa violenza come nel caso della shockvertising) o sulla forma (distinzione chiara tra ciò che è espresso come puro messaggio pubblicità promozionale e il contenuto con sottintesi informativi, ludici o altro, come nel caso della pubblicità ingannevole). Possono ugualmente esistere regolamentazioni riguardanti certi mezzi di trasmissione di pubblicità (come ad esempio i poster pubblicitari stradali).

Succede anche che le regole non siano applicate affatto, e che le autorità preposte al controllo non diano prova di un grande zelo per porvi rimedio. In Francia esistono associazioni come Paysages de France che cercano di limitare l'estensione della pubblicità oltre i limiti permessi dalla legge, attuando questa difesa dagli abusi sia un gruppo di pressione presso le autorità, sia passando direttamente alle vie legali.
Critiche [modifica]

 Un annuncio pubblicitario del 1874.

Alcuni movimenti (raggruppati in Francia sotto il termine di Antipub[14]) considerano la pubblicità nefasta di per sé, al di là delle critiche ai contenuti:
La pubblicità distrarrebbe in senso pascaliano, cioè essa farebbe perdere di vista cose più importanti.
Martellando con messaggi su soggetti di minore importanza, essa porta inconsciamente a percepire come minori i soggetti che non sono esposti (Kurt Vonnegut).
Essa farebbe parte di un sistema economico vizioso, erigendo a norma sociale il consumo di beni inutili, perfino pericolosi, e i comportamenti compulsivi e sedentari nocivi in generale per la salute fisica e mentale (che dovrebbero poi essere presi in carico da nuovi prodotti o dai servizi sociali).
La pubblicità cercherebbe di manipolare lo spirito di chi la guarda o ascolta. Il disegnatore satirico Bernhard Willem Holtrop usa l'espressione "colonizzare il nostro cervello". Questo argomento è in particolar modo diretto contro le campagne di imposizione dei marchi, il cui scopo è quello di incidere il nome di un marchio nello spirito del consumatore, piuttosto che descrivere le qualità del prodotto. Di fatto, è stabilito che una casalinga di meno di cinquanta anni può tenere a mente solamente tre marche di detersivi. Per un produttore di detersivi è vitale far parte dei tre.
La pubblicità contribuirebbe a ridurre l'importanza dei lettori per i media. I media sono principalmente finanziati dalla pubblicità, a scapito crescente del contributo dei lettori, degli ascoltatori o degli spettatori. Questa posizione sottomette i media agli inserzionisti, sottraendoli alla critica, sul principio che "non si morde la mano che ti procura il cibo". Certi "media" confessano e riconoscono di fare, della collocazione di spazi pubblicitari, il cuore della loro attività. È così che Patrick Le Lay, ex-direttore generale di TF1, ha affermato «Quello che noi vendiamo a Coca-Cola, è parte del tempo del cervello umano disponibile».[15]
La pubblicità darebbe vantaggio al committente piuttosto che al consumatore: il consumatore riceverebbe passivamente un'informazione distorta (la pubblicità), che può solleticare i suoi gusti e i suoi interessi, ma che lo fa in funzione degli interessi del committente, dopo che, grazie a sondaggi e studi di mercato (o per sua esperienza), il venditore detiene un'informazione chiara e oggettiva sul comportamento del consumatore, dei suoi desideri, dei suoi criteri di scelta, eccetera. Nessuna pubblicità passerà un messaggio di educazione civica, perché rischierebbe di perdere d'efficacia (quando dei ragazzi aprono una confezione di cioccolata, non li si vede mai, per esempio, gettare la carta in una pattumiera). Questo comportamento si trasmette nella quotidianità delle azioni, spesso all'insaputa degli interessati, visto che la pubblicità vende indirettamente uno stile di vita.

Paradossalmente, talvolta, allo scopo di far passare il loro messaggio anti-pubblicitario, questi movimenti utilizzano metodi pubblicitari classici: uso di stereotipi e slogans, affissioni, mobilitazione su internet (pubblicità "virale"), propositi e azioni provocatorie miranti a ottenere visibilità sui media (a volte offerta gratuitamente da giornalisti per diversi motivi) eccetera. Appare dunque che il loro bersaglio non è la pubblicità in senso ampio (la propaganda), di cui essi si servono senza complessi, ma solamente la pubblicità in senso stretto (commerciale e privata). Ciò può implicare in alcuni casi una tolleranza per la propaganda non commerciale o comunque controllata da una entità a loro conveniente. Questi movimenti reclutano essenzialmente nell'estrema sinistra. Esistono tuttavia sentimenti anti-pubblicitari anche nell'estrema destra e nell'estremismo religioso.

È da notare che questi movimenti sono seguiti con un certo interesse dalle stesse agenzie pubblicitarie, sempre pronte a recuperare tutto quanto permetta di veicolare una immagine di "frode" e di libertà. Si sono quindi visti apparire manifesti pubblicitari ripieni di falsi graffiti antipub, con lo scopo di sollecitare l'attenzione.

La critica secondo la quale la pubblicità provoca poco a poco modifiche irrazionali della visione del mondo vede opporsi la critica inversa: modificare la visione spettatrice è ugualmente l'ambizione normale di ogni artista. Ma, come è molto spesso ripetuto agli studenti nelle scuole di pubblicità, e che spesso dimenticano, la pubblicità non è un'arte, e il pubblicitario non è un artista.[16]
Potere della pubblicità [modifica]

Oscar Wilde testimonial per una pubblicità del 1882.

 Un manifesto di Henri de Toulouse-Lautrec del 1894.
Teoria forte [modifica]

Secondo la "Teoria Forte della Pubblicità" sia oppositori sia sostenitori sarebbero convinti della grande potenza persuasiva della pubblicità stessa. La pubblicità infatti:[17]
influisce in modo incisivo sugli atteggiamenti e sui comportamenti dei consumatori
riesce a manipolare, senza che il consumatore ne sia consapevole, la sua volontà
considera il consumatore passivo e sostanzialmente stupido
è in grado di incidere sia sulle vendite di singole marche sia sulla vendita di interi settori merceologici
si ispira ad una strategia d’attacco per essere più efficace

Ebbene, sulla base di molti studi sui rapporti tra pubblicità e vendite si può affermare che è lecito avere dei seri dubbi sui principali assunti di questa teoria, perché:[17]
la maggior parte dei prodotti nuovi lanciati sul mercato non ha successo, nonostante il forte appoggio della pubblicità
le vendite attribuibili direttamente alla pubblicità sono spesso modeste
nel settore dei beni di largo consumo, gli acquisti vengono effettuati con sorprendente regolarità e prevedibilità
il consumatore tende a costruirsi una sorta di repertorio di marche relativamente stabile, al quale attinge di volta in volta con larga discrezionalità
per la maggior parte dei beni di consumo difficilmente le vendite aumentano più del 1% o 2% all’anno
Teoria debole [modifica]

Alla luce di queste considerazioni è allora forse più plausibile una teoria che ridimensiona, e non poco, il potere della réclame: si parla infatti di "Teoria Debole" o "Teoria degli Effetti Limitati della Pubblicità" secondo la quale, invece, la pubblicità aumenta le conoscenze del consumatore, anche se questo tende prevalentemente ad esporsi alla pubblicità dei prodotti che già acquista, poiché la pubblicità:[17]
non è in grado di convertire le convinzioni né di vincere le resistenze dei consumatori
è più efficace quando viene impiegata per funzioni di rinforzo che non di allargamento del mercato
è destinata programmaticamente all’insuccesso allorché tenta di andare controcorrente rispetto ai valori e alle convinzioni radicate nel target a cui si rivolge (il cosiddetto effetto Boomerang)
i consumatori saranno anche passivi, ma per niente stupidi

O come sintetizzato da Jacques Séguéla: «la pubblicità non sceglie per nessuno, permette solo di scegliere meglio».[18]
 A ciò si può aggiungere la seguente constatazione:[19][20] nel tempo, al crescere degli investimenti pubblicitari, rimangono costanti sia i soldi spesi in prodotti, sia i tipi di prodotti acquistati dai consumatori: quello che invece varia è la marca di quei prodotti.

Tuttavia il problema non è quello di scegliere la teoria più verosimile, anzi il problema è proprio questo: non scegliere una teoria come atto di fede, ma mettersi a studiare scientificamente cosa determina l’efficacia di una pubblicità. Ecco però che si ripropone la domanda di partenza: cosa s’intende per Efficacia?
Aspetti legali del fenomeno pubblicitario [modifica]

 Un annuncio pubblicitario del 1885.

Il decreto legislativo n. 74 del 1972 all'articolo 2, lett. a) definisce la pubblicità come: «qualsiasi forma di messaggio che sia diffuso, in qualsiasi modo, nell'esercizio di una attività commerciale, industriale, artigianale o professionale allo scopo di promuovere la vendita di beni mobili o immobili, la costituzione o il trasferimento di diritti ed obblighi su di essi oppure la prestazione di opere e servizi».
 Il diritto comunitario offre un'altra definizione: la Direttiva 89/522/CEE stabilisce che «ogni forma di messaggio televisivo trasmesso dietro compenso o pagamento analogo da un'impresa pubblica o privata nell'ambito di un'attività commerciale [...] allo scopo di promuovere la fornitura, dietro compenso, di beni o di servizi, compresi i beni immobili, i diritti e le obbligazioni».

L'elemento chiave delle definizioni legislative della pubblicità esaminate, dunque, è costituito dalla finalità promozionale di questa tipologia di comunicazione ed è disgiunto dal mezzo attraverso il quale essa viene diffusa, essendo rilevante soltanto il collegamento funzionale con l'esercizio di una attività imprenditoriale, commerciale, artigianale o professionale[21]. Ci troviamo in presenza di pubblicità, dunque, quando - sotto il profilo oggettivo - la comunicazione è finalizzata a stimolare la domanda di beni o servizi[22] e - sotto il profilo soggettivo - quando la comunicazione è diffusa nell'esercizio di una attività commerciale, industriale, artigianale o professionale.

Il problema centrale nell'analisi giuridica del fenomeno pubblicitario è quello di stabilire se la pubblicità, in quanto comunicazione avente natura promozionale, possa beneficiare delle garanzie previste dall'articolo 21 della Costituzione per la libertà di espressione o meno.
 La presenza di numerosi interventi legislativi che pongono limiti alla comunicazione pubblicitaria molto più stringenti di quelli previsti per la comunicazione di tipo informativo o letterario, conferma il fatto che il legislatore ritiene che il fenomeno pubblicitario non possa godere di una protezione costituzionale ampia come quella accordata a questi altri tipi di comunicazione.
Il Museo della Pubblicità [modifica]

In Francia, nella capitale Parigi, esiste un museo dedicato alla pubblicità e situato nell'ala sinistra del Louvre, con accesso da Rue de Rivoli. Il Musée de la Publicité è stato istituito nel 1990 ed ingloba il fondo del precedente Musée de l’Affiche, quest'ultimo istituito nel 1978.[23]
Agenzia pubblicitaria [modifica]	Per approfondire, vedi Agenzia pubblicitaria.


L'organizzazione professionale che fornisce servizi per lo studio, la progettazione e la realizzazione della pubblicità (o più in generale di una campagna pubblicitaria) è solitamente l'Agenzia pubblicitaria. Tale agenzia è costituita da vari reparti, ciascuno con funzioni ben specifiche. A sua volta ognuno di questi reparti è caratterizzato da determinate figure professionali.
 Si rimanda alla voce dedicata per una descrizione esaustiva della struttura e del funzionamento.
Premi della pubblicità [modifica]

Nell'ambito della pubblicità esistono varie manifestazioni che assegnano premi relativi a varie categorie. I due più importanti sono:[24]
Grand Prix di Cannes - festival internazionale della pubblicità cinematografica e televisiva che si svolge in Francia, nella città di Cannes, dal 1954 (ma la sua versione attuale ha inizio a partire dal 1976);
Clio Awards - festival e premio della pubblicità che si svolge negli Stati Uniti d'America, nella città di New York, dal 1959.
Ricerca e Pubblicazioni sulla pubblicità [modifica]

 Un manifesto di Eugène Grasset del 1892.

 Un annuncio pubblicitario del 1918.

 Un annuncio pubblicitario del 1919.

 Un annuncio pubblicitario degli anni dieci.

Va innanzitutto chiarito che, paradossalmente, per quanto la pubblicità sia una forma di comunicazione ideata dagli esseri umani e largamente impiegata da molto tempo, rimane un meccanismo complesso dovuto a vari fattori dei quali si sa poco. E le conoscenze sono minime sia per quanto riguarda i fattori stessi sia per quanto riguarda la sinergia tra essi. Questo stato delle cose è dovuto a vari motivi:[1]
Alla mancanza di studi strutturati e organici sul funzionamento della pubblicità, che si riducono di fatto a lavori episodici
Alla riservatezza che impedisce l’accesso e la circolazione della maggior parte di questi studi, spesso gelosamente custoditi dalle imprese pubblicitarie che li conducono
All’estremo pragmatismo degli studi stessi, volti solo a mettere a punto rapidamente l’efficacia operativa di una réclame, e non a contribuire anche ad un’attenta riflessione sulla pubblicità in generale

Il risultato è che non raramente le conoscenze relative alla pubblicità finiscono col ridursi a prese di posizione acritiche che poco hanno a che fare con riscontri obiettivi rigorosi.
 Esiste comunque una cospicua letteratura che, con una cadenza più o meno regolare, fa il punto sul sapere relativo alla pubblicità:
Periodici [modifica]

Le riviste che nel mondo si occupano di pubblicità a vari livelli sono numerose. Tra le più importanti, a titolo esemplificativo, è possibile citare:[24][25]
Advertising Age - rivista americana, a carattere divulgativo (fondata nel 1930)
Journal of Advertising Research - rivista americana, a carattere scientifico (fondata nel 1960)
Campaign - rivista inglese, a carattere divulgativo (fondata nel 1968)
the Journal of Advertising - rivista americana, a carattere scientifico (fondata nel 1971)
Stratégies - rivista francese, a carattere divulgativo (fondata nel 1971)
Adweek - rivista americana, a carattere divulgativo (fondata nel 1978)

Anche in Italia sono edite varie riviste. Tra quelle principali è possibile citare:
Linea Grafica - per quanto concerne la grafica pubblicitaria (fondata nel 1956)[26]
Pubblicità Italia - per quanto concerne la pubblicità trattata in maniera generale (fondata nel 1989)[26]
È possibile menzionare inoltre La pubblicità, rivista storica ma non più stampata (fondata nel 1924)
Dizionari enciclopedici [modifica]

Esistono dizionari enciclopedici dedicati totalmente o in significativa parte alla pubblicità o alla grafica pubblicitaria. Tra le opere relativamente più recenti, in lingua italiana, è possibile citare:
Alberto Abruzzese e Fausto Colombo (a cura di). Dizionario della pubblicità. Zanichelli, Bologna, 1994. ISBN 88-08-09588-6.
Giorgio Fioravanti. Il dizionario del grafico. Bologna, Zanichelli, 1993. ISBN 88-08-14116-0.
Franco Lever, Pier Cesare Rivoltella e Adriano Zanacchi. La comunicazione. Il dizionario di scienze e tecniche. Roma, Rai-Eri, Elledici, Las, 2002. ISBN 88-397-1185-6.
Fausto Lupetti e G. Manfredini (a cura di). Nuovo dizionario illustrato della pubblicità e comunicazione. Lupetti, Milano, 2001. ISBN 88-8391-047-8.
Saggi [modifica]

Le monografie dedicate alla pubblicità sono innumerevoli, e affrontano l'argomento da molti punti di vista. Ma se da un lato è possibile citare almeno alcuni dei principali volumi pubblicati nell'ultimo quarto di secolo in lingua italiana, dall'altro è bene tener presente che tale elenco ha un mero scopo didattico, e costituisce più che altro un termine di paragone rispetto ad altre pubblicazioni. In particolare la seguente esigua lista deve aiutare a discernere la vera e propria saggistica scientifica da un'altra tipologia di libri, sempre dedicata al mondo della réclame, ma che ha molte più affinità con la narrativa (cfr. sezione successiva). Per un elenco esaustivo ed ufficiale di tutte le opere pubblicate sulla pubblicità si invitano i lettori a consultare l'indice SBN OPAC.[View attachment 6837View attachment 6838View attachment 6839View attachment 6840View attachment 6841View attachment 6842


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Marzo 2013)

La Teoria Debole vale però per i consumatori già stabilizzati.
Bambini, adolescenti, sono tutti da conquistare.

Con Fra la Teoria forte sarebbe ratificata (mannaggia alla pubblicità sui canali per bambini); hai voglia a sentirla canticchiare "la pecora fa be, la mucca fa mu-mu!" e a chiedermi quella merendina...


----------



## Minerva (30 Marzo 2013)

io voglio tenere un po' fra e giocarci


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Marzo 2013)

ti piacerebbe da morire!


----------

